# sandpaper for nails??



## meganis-- (Jan 28, 2010)

I am getting a little girl in a few weeks  and some people have told me to put a rock in my cage so when she walks on it it will help file down her nails. I thaught of maybe putting some sandpaper on a ramp up to her second level. Is this a bad idea? could it cause her any harm?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry I don't have more time to explain, just heading out the door. But, do take a look at these threads.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&keywords=nail+sanding


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

neither of those ideas will work and sandpaper on the ramp would actually be dangerous. They don't walk on their toes but on the pads of their feet so that's what will be rubbing against the rocks and sandpaper. Best way to keep nails trimmed is to trim them yourself


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nikki is right, hedgies walk on the pads of their feet and not their nails. It will only rub their feet raw.

Are the ramp and loft enclosed? Hedgies can get fatal injuries from falls of only a few inches. They need to be blocked off so your hedgie can't fall.


----------



## meganis-- (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks everyone, that is good to know i wont bother with the rock or sandpaper and just deal with her nails myself  and yes the loft is enclosed i dont want her to fall!


----------

